# Hey



## e-oneill (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey everyone,

This is my second post so I guess I better say a little about myself. I'm from Ireland and have just really started keeping Mantids. My first was a store bought medium nymph Hierodula Membranacea until it sadly passed on, I reckon at the age of about 1 year. I'm about to invest in my second mantis, which will be a Pseudempusa Pinnipavonsis and really looking forward to it. So as you see I'm still somewhat of a novice, please have patience with me and any dumb questions I have!

Thanks,

E-O'Neill


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 9, 2007)

Yay! I'm the first to view and reply.

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome, E-O'Neill!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello e-oneill from Ireland, Welcome to the forum from Ohio USA


----------

